# lighting question



## fishygurl (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi i just bought a used but leak free 30 gallon high tank the dimensions are 24 by 12 by 20. My problem is that the hood only has one 15 watt bulb. I would like to plant it but i am pretty sure that this light is insufficient. :x I dont want to get a new hood especially one with fittings for more than one light as they are expensive. So, is it possible to use one higher wattage bulb instead of more than one of the same lower wattage?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think so. The 15 watt fixture you have probably uses 2 prong bulbs. there arent any of the right size with a higher wattage that would fit it. and If you did find a bulb of a higher wattage that fit the fixture it would still only be putting out 15 watts worth of light because your ballast only allows 15 watts out.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah nothin you can really do with that fixture. I take it you have a plastic top not a glass because you could add whatever on top of that. But if it is a plastic top you might could sit this power compact on top of there and it fit adequately not for sure though http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29549;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

55/65 watt retrofit from http://www.ahsupply.com. Will work beautifully.


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

Simpte said:


> 55/65 watt retrofit from http://www.ahsupply.com. Will work beautifully.



^listen to him he's a genius, he's given tons of help back when mark owned the board^


----------

